# The Bell in Bath - Community trying to buy it.



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.bellcommunity.org.uk/

It is one of my favourite Bath pubs, a lot of memories from my younger years. The owner wants to sell up, and a community group wants to raise a lot of money (£1m!!) to buy it and run it as a community pub. If any Bath people, or ex Bath people are interested in owning part of a classic Bath pub, here's your chance. I'm thinking about it - trouble is , minimum investment is £500.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)

if you've a lot of memories of it you must have been on the soft drinks.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been mulling it over. It'd be a real shame to lose the bell, it's one of the last independent pubs around with a community bent. The boating community use it a lot, as do other aging hippies & 'alternatives'.  Personally I've got a lot of history with the place, I even lived above it for a time.

/in before butchers tells me it's full of middle class liberals & students. It is, to an extent - but they're just one section of the community it serves. That's one of the good things about the place, the variety of age/class/outlook folks it attracts.

It's going to take a lot of bank funding to get going, but that looks fairly hopeful. There's no way the patrons could buy it outright.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2013)

A mate of mine (another exiled Bathonian) is interested too - we always drink in the Bell if we are down in Bath at the same time. It hasn't changed much in the 30 years or so since I first drank there


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

marty21 said:


> A mate of mine (another exiled Bathonian) is interested too - we always drink in the Bell if we are down in Bath at the same time. It hasn't changed much in the 30 years or so since I first drank there


 
my gf worked there for over a decade 

Give us a msg next time you're down and I'll come meet you for a pint


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2013)

Is there a max individual invest?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is there a max individual invest?


 
yup. 20k I think.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is there a max individual invest?


 Have you been to the Bell Butchers?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> my gf worked there for over a decade
> 
> Give us a msg next time you're down and I'll come meet you for a pint


 definitely - probably be down in the next few weeks I reckon - mum has been saying she hasn't seen my for a while so duty calls


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2013)

Ta. Have spread this around people and groups I know, hell of an amount to raise though. What's happened to the community pubs trust thing? I bet the bloody lib dems got rid of it.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

As it stands I'm not sure what the shares buy you other than a return on investment, which isn't what I'd be interested in.  The more concrete docs will be released later in the month.

The banking appears to be working out as 1) a couple of the existing managers are backing/proposing the buyout so there's continuity & 2) the pub is a profitable ongoing business.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2013)

marty21 said:
			
		

> Have you been to the Bell Butchers?



Was there last year, students in shorts. Lots of them.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Was there last year, students in shorts. Lots of them.


 we can ban them when we buy it


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

Last week I overheard a young student saying to her friends "it's not always like this" whilst watching a bunch of 40 somethings jumping around to some terrible jazz band.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2013)

Are there any rugby football or cricket clubs based there? Or could be persuaded to base themselves there. That's always useful for fund raising.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Are there any rugby football or cricket clubs based there? Or could be persuaded to base themselves there. That's always useful for fund raising.


 
It's more of a muso than sporty type of place. No sport at all tbh.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is there a max individual invest?


 


fractionMan said:


> yup. 20k I think.


 
From further digging it looks like it's going to be "one member one vote" and they've deliberately limited investment by individuals to make that easier.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2013)

Good, that's sensible and exactly why I asked.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple of useful links from DCLG twitter a/c:

"The Community Share Underwriting Fund has been developed in response to the growing number of Community Benefit Societies seeking to raise funds through community share issues.  It is operated by our community lending vehicle, Community Land & Finance CIC.
Community share issues are an effective way of mobilising retail investors to back social enterprises that they have a connection with. They have long been used to acquire pubs and village shops..."

http://www.resonance.ltd.uk/funds/underwriters-club/

http://www.pubisthehub.org.uk/


----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 6, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> It's more of a muso than sporty type of place. No sport at all tbh.


I think it had its own cricket team about 10 years ago. I hazily recall my mate being involved.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 6, 2013)

Used to love it there and like the fact it never changes-but fuck me-over a fiver for a large house red last time I went made me glad I moved up north...


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2013)

It would be a shame if it closed. Me & my sister used to go there to use the internet in the days before people could get it easily at home.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 6, 2013)

got plenty of blurry n not so blurry memories of the place, so good luck to everyone involved in this... was back in bath at xmas n it was real nice dropping by the bell again.  free internet n decent drinks.. plus like fractionMan says it doesn't just serve one type of clientele, it's a real mixed bunch there usually.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck with this, Bath people!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 8, 2013)

Right, I'm going to try and go down on the 16th and see if I can find the 500 quid to buy a minimum share.  I think it's dooable and definitely worth preserving.

Let me know if any of you are coming down and we can meet up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2013)

I was in the Bell on Saturday afternoon - they have raised about 30% so far with a fortnight to go  they are also holding a raffle - tickets a quid - one share the prize


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

Now 43%!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Now 43%!


it is looking positive! I still have to send my cheque,which has been delayed as I haven't written a cheque in years! I couldn't find my cheque book so had to order a new one


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 10, 2013)

cheque?  not seen one in years


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2013)

They have now raised 60% - the target of £575,000 was reduced to £500,000 as they have been able to get an increased bank loan - I have my cheque book, will send the cheque at the weekend - just in time for the 20th March deadline


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm buying this weekend too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 14, 2013)

Is that the pub just near the rec that's meant to be an old plague pit?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is that the pub just near the rec that's meant to be an old plague pit?


yikes! it's walkable from the rec but not right next to it - maybe that's the Boater?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a very long time since I've been in that pub so I'm not sure whether it's the one I'm thinking of when my eldest used to play in the rec when we were staying with friends...I'll have a shufti on street view and see if memories are stirred.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2013)

According to their website - there will be another share issue in the future (the plan is to try and reduce the loan with another share issue)


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2013)

It' where Andy who ran the pub I worked at was before he came to Stroud so we went a few times. I'm sure i saw Gil Scott-Heron there one time or am i hallucinating?

ETA: Or maybe confusing it with the Hat and Feather, on reflection, but wasn't that the same owner?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 15, 2013)

JimW said:


> Hat and Feather


Ah, that sounds familiar. I think I've been confusing the two. It was a very long time ago though...nearly 35 years.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ah, that sounds familiar. I think I've been confusing the two. It was a very long time ago though...nearly 35 years.


slightly further from the rec than the Bell, a sad shadow of the previous pub - now a steak house


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 15, 2013)

Just seen a pic of the Hat & Feather...I've been in there but it's not the pub I'm thinking of.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just seen a pic of the Hat & Feather...I've been in there but it's not the pub I'm thinking of.


 The Boater? that's close to the Rugby ground, or Rec, the other one I can think of is The Pulteney Arms


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, when I say rec, it was a small square reached via an downward sloping entrance with a few swings and as you faced it there was a pub a little way to the left. Places can become unrecognisable in the space of a few years and this was over 30 years ago.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, when I say rec, it was a small square reached via an downward sloping entrance with a few swings and as you faced it there was a pub a little way to the left. Places can become unrecognisable in the space of a few years and this was over 30 years ago.


 I was drinking a lot in Bath then ! can't tell from that description which pub it was/is


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2013)

http://www.bellcommunity.org.uk/

78% of £500k raised with 4 days to go - seems to have attracted celeb money as well - I will be owning a pub along with ...




> *So far we have the support of Robert Plant, Michael Eavis, Peter Gabriel, Will Gregory (Goldfrapp), Portishead, The Stranglers, Baka Beyond, The Wurzels, Midge Ure, Clare Teal, Eddie Martin, The Vaccines, Radio Banska, Gabrielle Aplin, The Darkness and more.*


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2013)

wicked, good luck to you all! i have to admit I was pretty cynical when I heard about the plan, but it would be really shit to see the bell go.  still one of the best pubs in bath, there aren't even that many "green scum!" haha


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2013)

Riklet said:


> wicked, good luck to you all! i have to admit I was pretty cynical when I heard about the plan, but it would be really shit to see the bell go. still one of the best pubs in bath, there aren't even that many "green scum!" haha


looks like they are going to raise the £500k, 90% raised - a loan of £425k will meet the asking price - My mum has bought a share, my sister as well, and her boyfriend has said he will as well


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2013)

95%?

Excellent news ......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2013)

Ah the Bell, I hope it does sell to the locals. 
If I did not have enough money to drink I would still pop in and have lime and sodas (20p). 
You could buy cigarettes individually with an honesty box for payment.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah the Bell, I hope it does sell to the locals.
> If I did not have enough money to drink I would still pop in and have lime and sodas (20p).
> You could buy cigarettes individually with an honesty box for payment.


 Looks pretty likely now - I'm only 120 miles away - no exactly local


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2013)

marty21 said:


> yikes! it's walkable from the rec but not right next to it - maybe that's the Boater?


Ah the Boater. That was just at the end of my road.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like they have succeeded - there's a meeting there tonight to announce how much they have raised - I think they have gone beyond the £500k which is good as they can borrow less from the bank then - my cheque has been cashed

I own a bit of a pub


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 20, 2013)

I've put the money in the bank but not filled in the form yet


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2013)

They just announced on Twitter, they have raised £720,000! so need to borrow a lot less than planned - which is great news . The Bell is Saved!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2013)

The announcement


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2013)

It still looks the same


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2013)

Not very often you get such comprehensively good news as this. Good on them, I'm wishing them every possible success


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2013)

update, just got an email, there were just over 500 share holders, and the owner has accepted our offer, will take a few months for the sale to go through.


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> update, just got an email, there were just over 500 share holders, and the owner has accepted our offer, will take a few months for the sale to go through.


 
So if I get dodgy service I can complain to you from now on?


----------



## JimW (Apr 12, 2013)

marty21 and the scandal of the bad pint!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 12, 2013)

Geri said:


> So if I get dodgy service I can complain to you from now on?


the other 499 are responsible for customer service


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2013)

It's official, the sale went through today, now a pub owner, could everyone proceed directly to the bell and have many pints


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the beginnings of a September plan ...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> I have the beginnings of a September plan ...


 I think you'll love it there William  there is a big celebrtatory party this weekend which I can't make unfortunately fractionMan are you going - you own the pub with me? (and 500 others)


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I think you'll love it there William  there is a big celebrtatory party this weekend which I can't make unfortunately fractionMan are you going - you own the pub with me? (and 500 others)


 

I can't I'm afraid, I've got lil fraction with me this weekend.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, I know the Bell from previous visits but haven't been to Bath for ages, the new set-up is really tempting me now though. Is the ale choice still as top notch as before?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Yes, I know the Bell from previous visits but haven't been to Bath for ages, the new set-up is really tempting me now though. Is the ale choice still as top notch as before?


I go maybe 5 times a year - always seems to have a good choice


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 9, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Yes, I know the Bell from previous visits but haven't been to Bath for ages, the new set-up is really tempting me now though. Is the ale choice still as top notch as before?


 

yup.  There's always Pitchfork, Gem and about 5 others.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 24, 2013)

Sitting having a pint in the garden in your pub right now marty. Place is looking good and alive.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Sitting having a pint in the garden in your pub right now marty. Place is looking good and alive.


Get a job you terrorist.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Sitting having a pint in the garden in your pub right now marty. Place is looking good and alive.


Buy MORE pints ! 

I'm glad it was saved for the nation


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm visiting Bath sat 5th Oct, going to head down here.  Interested to visit another community pub after some good times at the Ivy House, Nunhead.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 25, 2013)

I turned down the chance to go to Bath this summer, now I'm wishing I had gone


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 10, 2013)

Great pub, what can I say, wish we had it's like in Brixton.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2013)

Our Share Certificates have now been printed - all official like  my sister is collecting mine - and apparently we can get tax relief on the mioney we spent on them

which is nice


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Great pub, what can I say, wish we had it's like in Brixton.


 I'd love this sort of pub in Hackney


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> apparently we can get tax relief on the mioney we spent on them



I picture a pub full of shareholders unsteadily leaning against the bar slurring demands for receipts


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 12, 2013)

We have a couple of free weekends in November. deb wants to go to Bath anyway, so we're going to get to the Bell for the first time in nearly three years


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 12, 2013)

The certificates are robert crumb style works of art


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> I picture a pub full of shareholders unsteadily leaning against the bar slurring demands for receipts


get down there and buy some fucking ale


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> The certificates are robert crumb style works of art


saw a picture of cert no. 1 which was tweeted - looked excellent,, my sister should have mine by  now


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> We have a couple of free weekends in November. deb wants to go to Bath anyway, so we're going to get to the Bell for the first time in nearly three years


 

Finally doing it. We're now definitely heading to Bath on Sat 23rd November -- Bell will certainly be on the agenda


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 24, 2013)

Bell was absolutely cracking on Saturday. Fantastic beers, all well kept, great atmosphere, loved all the local event posters and flyers too. With a great fire. And doggy-friendly which is nice.

Scaffolding in front -- they're still cleaning/repairing the stonework. And with a new inn sign planned. We'll be coming back some point in 2014 -- deb wants to stop over for at least one night to have a lot more time than we had on Sat time for general exploring/walking/mooching/pub visiting around the city


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Bell was absolutely cracking on Saturday. Fantastic beers, all well kept, great atmosphere, loved all the local event posters and flyers too. With a great fire. And doggy-friendly which is nice.
> 
> Scaffolding in front -- they're still cleaning/repairing the stonework. And with a new inn sign planned. We'll be coming back some point in 2014 -- deb wants to stop over for at least one night to have a lot more time than we had on Sat time for general exploring/walking/mooching/pub visiting around the city


Glad to hear it, you should try the  Star Inn just around the corner from the Bell, also The Green tree , Close by too, and The Assembly Inn , also fairly close by. Spend most of your money in the bell though obvs


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 26, 2013)

We went to each of those others on Saturday** 

**(bar the Assembly -- for next time, maybe).


----------



## big eejit (Nov 29, 2013)

We went to the Bell on Sunday. Well we went through the door. There was a band on, it was absolutely rammed and we had bags of Christmas shopping. So we left and went to the Green Tree instead. Which needed our trade a bit more.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 29, 2013)

big eejit said:


> We went to the Bell on Sunday. Well we went through the door. There was a band on, it was absolutely rammed and we had bags of Christmas shopping. So we left and went to the Green Tree instead. Which needed our trade a bit more.



I love the green tree.  Was there on tuesday 

It's generally pretty busy too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 30, 2013)

Green Tree was rammed when we went last Sat, as well. Great ales on though


----------



## paul russell999 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm going to visit Bath a few times before Christmas. I'll make a point of popping in. Haven't been there for a few years...


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 2, 2013)

paul russell999 said:


> I'm going to visit Bath a few times before Christmas. I'll make a point of popping in. Haven't been there for a few years...



Don't go on a saturday.  It's hell.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 15, 2013)

now the Richmond is up for grabs, can't say I ever went in there though...

http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/Locals-support-save-Richmond-Arms/story-20302861-detail/story.html


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> now the Richmond is up for grabs, can't say I ever went in there though...
> 
> http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/Locals-support-save-Richmond-Arms/story-20302861-detail/story.html


Went there a few times when I lived in Fairfield Park, good luck to them, it is a real locals place as it is a bit hidden away


----------



## dessiato (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the idea of customers taking over their favourite watering hole, and wish them the best of luck. It will be interesting to see what happens long term.


----------



## paul russell999 (Dec 16, 2013)

I did pop into the Bell the other day, after not having been there for donkey's years. Nothing much has changed from how I remember, which suited me.  It was the middle of the day, so just me and few other grumpy old men.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 16, 2013)

Hebden Bridge's best pub, the Fox & Goose, has followed the same path and the sale is likely going through this week. The minimum price for shares was lower though - just £100 - which meant that lots of us without that much spare cash have managed to take part in it. It's interesting there is such a growth in co-operatively owned pubs going on while loads of all the old traditional members clubs have closed in the last couple of decades.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 16, 2013)

I was there for the first time since the buyout the other day, and the only thing that seemed to have changed was it seemed even busier.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> It's interesting there is such a growth in co-operatively owned pubs going on while loads of all the old traditional members clubs have closed in the last couple of decades.



Fewer people are involved in politics, unions and old-fashioned sports/community organisations, yet people still want a sense of community. Co-owning a pub is an easy way to express that desire. Wish people would do this with other types of businesses too tho.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 1, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> Hebden Bridge's best pub, the Fox & Goose, has followed the same path and the sale is likely going through this week. The minimum price for shares was lower though - just £100 - which meant that lots of us without that much spare cash have managed to take part in it. It's interesting there is such a growth in co-operatively owned pubs going on while loads of all the old traditional members clubs have closed in the last couple of decades.




Weird time, and slightly off topic,  to post that I've just heard about this.

But major congratulations to any community sharebuyers up in the Calder Valley** who may have saved the F and G ... that was always a cracking pub with the ale choice from heaven (ie Yorkshire  ). As enthusiastic former drinkers, we could well force ourselves back in 2014  

**will be contacting at least one of you v soon


----------



## big eejit (Jan 24, 2014)

Went to the Bell last night. Cracking pub intit. Great music, lovely beer and really friendly.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 29, 2014)

Not the best place for Nigel to have gone...http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/Ukip...-campaigning/story-21028932-detail/story.html


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2014)

Explain this outrage marty21


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 29, 2014)

Someone gave him the wanker sign when he tired to film outside instead.  Went out on the news 







via http://usvsth3m.com/post/84221289073/we-cant-stop-watching-this-gif-of-nigel-farage-getting


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2014)

That cunt with the money form next door, shows what community is.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Explain this outrage marty21


I am too outraged to explain


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I am too outraged to explain


But I agree with the wanker sign


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2014)

Outraged DP


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 29, 2014)

The Fox & Goose mentioned above is now a fully functioning co-operative pub and is doing a very brisk trade. William of Walworth you will be pleased to hear there are now five pumps of real ale plus one of cider and a membership highly committed to protecting their investment. 

If Farage shows up at the F&G all hell will break loose.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2014)

Great to hear!  

We might be back in Hebden for a visit before the end of the year, with a bit of luck


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2014)

And Martin Tracy can fuck the fuck off  

Good on Mr Matthews though


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like they got themselves some free beer out of it... 

Check out @TowlesFineAles's Tweet:


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2014)

((liberals pub))


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2014)

Unhappy Mike


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2014)

http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/250-...ming-obscene/story-21043110-detail/story.html

story still going - £250 raised via paypal to buy Gary a drink - he gave what it being called a 'farage wave' as he walked in to the pub behind Farage as he was being interviewed outside


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> ((liberals pub))




Better beer choice in those ... 

Sometimes


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2014)

fantastic news - they have just announced that the Bell is the CAMRA pub of the year! no link yet - just saw it on their twitter feed


----------



## Geri (May 14, 2014)

I think it's about time I paid another visit.


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2014)

marty21 said:


> fantastic news - they have just announced that the Bell is the CAMRA pub of the year! no link yet - just saw it on their twitter feed


In Bath i take it - not nationally?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2014)




----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2014)

Is that to prove they're not Bath _Camera_ or something?  Worst photo of the bell ever.


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2014)

Yeah but in bath or natioanlly! There's loads of other pubs in other regions all slapping themselves on the back for winning pub of the year yesterday as well.


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Is that to prove they're not Bath _Camera_ or something?  Worst photo of the bell ever.


And, fantastically, i think i spy a pint of...fosters on the bar.


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah but in bath or natioanlly! There's loads of other pubs in other regions all slapping themselves on the back for winning pub of the year yesterday as well.


 can't find anything that says national, so maybe it is just the ancient Wessex region


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2014)

marty21 said:


> can't find anything that says national, so maybe it is just the ancient Wessex region


Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying it wouldn't deserve a national award...


----------



## Chilli.s (May 14, 2014)

Prolly deserves an international award.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2014)

It's the Bath & Borders PotY

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=699182930128617&id=697077707005806


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2014)

There's a *lot* of competition for CAMRA PoTY in  the Bath area -- so well done The Bell  -- I'm sure that award is thoroughly deserved. 

<tips CAMRA campaigner's hat>


----------



## Riklet (May 16, 2014)

Good news.

It's a top pub butchers, you should go back when It's not full of sandal wearing green slime haha.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 1, 2015)

Bump of an old thread. But we were in the Bell yesterday afternoon, part of a friend's general birthday pissup in Bath. Beer choice and range and condition were all on as cracking form as always. Atmosphere grand and music from the decks brilliant  

Shame friend's bloke, and my slack self, managed to get ourselves chucked out of the back yard for being a bit indiscreet with his spliff ...   ... deserved ejection tbh.

Still by the time I'm back in Bath, probably not until a good few months away most likely,  all that will have been forgotten about .... I should think . And I've resolved that only the Bell's beer will be of interest by then


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 1, 2015)

I was there at lunchtime.  Great blues band, followed by a shareholder meeting dominated by some 'anonymous' prick wearing a tea towel and shades nitpicking everything.  I had to leave before I threw something at him.  Luckily, more sensible heads prevailed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 2, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> ...some 'anonymous' prick wearing a tea towel and shades...


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 2, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


>


I think its the guy who stood at the last election in bath.  He's got his arenas mixed up.  I couldn't watch it was too embarrassing.  He took centre stage and tried to make it about him. That's when I left.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I was there at lunchtime.  Great blues band, followed by a shareholder meeting dominated by some 'anonymous' prick wearing a tea towel and shades nitpicking everything.  I had to leave before I threw something at him.  Luckily, more sensible heads prevailed.


One day I will go to a shareholder meeting (& wear a tea towel & shades obvs)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 2, 2015)

I thought maybe it was a photosensitive potwasher


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2016)

I in your pub again Marty, after the defeat I handed to you in the fantasy football I think this is now my pub. You've been taken over.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I in your pub again Marty, after the defeat I handed to you in the fantasy football I think this is now my pub. You've been taken over.


Enjoy your celebration ! Remember though,it's a marathon not a sprint .


----------



## JimW (Sep 16, 2016)

See Bath City are trying for a fan buy-out, might see if I can organise a bucket collection up ours to help out.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 17, 2016)

festivaldeb will be organising a Bath trip for our Swansea CAMRA gang in mid Novenber. The Bell will certainly be on the list


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Co-op members are now receiving dividend payments , got one last year as well. Not getting rich,  £15 a year or so.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 17, 2016)

Always a good pint in the Bell.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 17, 2016)

marty21 said:


> The Co-op members are now receiving dividend payments now , got one last year as well. Not getting rich,  £15 a year or so.



Should be reinvested to purchase and reopen the Hat & Feather


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Should be reinvested to purchase and reopen the Hat & Feather


Sad when that place went , popping into both was great at the weekend.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 13, 2016)

William of Walworth said:


> festivaldeb will be organising a Bath trip for our Swansea CAMRA gang in mid Novenber. The Bell will certainly be on the list



Bollocks. This plan, while not cancelled, will now be postponed to about April (?)  ... 

Nowt to do with me, that decision, but some of our fellow-CAMRA Swansea dwellers would prefer a weekend lacking in rugby  

That ridiculous sport with incomprehensible rules, as I rarely say in pubs in either Wales or Bath


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2018)

The Bell is currently supporting another community buy out of a pub in the West
Some of you may be aware of the Barge Inn at Honey Street in the vale of Pewsey
The Barge Inn (Honeystreet) Co-Operative
Famous for crop circles, camping and Wiltshire weirdness ......
A few years back this pub was bought by a London propert developer
Who locals accuse of asset stripping, running down in order to get change of use
they have been granted an ACV by the council and are currently seeking support
They have a share issue running until July 29th but are grateful for donations and support of any type
Unlike the bell the area is fairly sparsely populated but was often busy in the summer with its camping field popular with 
Free Party goers and general counter culture peeps
the last tenant closed the campsite which if the buy out is successful will reopen
Posting here in case anyone is feeling generous or in case any millionaires are lurking who fancy owning a bit of a pub.........
Save the famous Barge Inn Honeystreet


----------



## Riklet (Nov 1, 2018)

How are things going with running it as a community etc?

I hope that model catches on and does well across the West but can imagine there are some issues too, especially outside of bigger towns and cities.  The Bell barely focuses on food at all for example... you wouldnt get away with that most places.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2018)

The Bell does have some food, I had a handmade fresh pizza cooked in the garden on my last visit, was v. nice too.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2018)

I get regular updates from them, and they do pay a dividend every year (£20 or so), so financially they seem fine. I only visit 3/4 times a year though so difficult to get more involved.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2018)

Exchange Bristol share offer | Ethex 

Just seen this on Twitter (retweeted by The Bell) . The Exchange ,in Bristol has raised money to become a community owned pub  don't know the place myself , any Bristol urbs now pub owners?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 20, 2021)

News from the Bell is that the garden re-opens for outdoor drinks today and there has been some sort of grant awarded to upgrade IT to do some kind of live streaming of the bands playing (I think).

Ed to add:  wrong day, its open tomorrow, Wed 21.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> News from the Bell is that the garden re-opens for outdoor drinks today and there has been some sort of grant awarded to upgrade IT to do some kind of live streaming of the bands playing (I think).


It's a decent sized garden,  there was some interest in buying the place next door to expand the place but it never happened.


----------



## Riklet (May 6, 2021)

Cant wait to have a... lime and soda there ha ha ha


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Cant wait to have a... lime and soda there ha ha ha


The garden is open I believe , I'll pop in there in about 3 weeks when I can finally visit my mum


----------

